# What Meds Have Worked For You?



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I'm currently on Zoloft with negative effects. It has lifted my depression, but has made my anxiety next to unbearable. I'm currently taking Zoloft 50mg, Lamictal 50mg (Gradually increasing), and Klonopin 0.5-0.75mg once at night.

I've tried Zoloft, Cymbalta, Effexor, Pristiq, Lexapro, Celexa with not much success.

I have more-so Derealization then Depersonalization, but some days I'll get a mix of both, especially at work under fluorescent lighting. Brain fog, Dream-like feeling with visual problems, feel zoned out.

I've tried Vitamin B6, B12 supplements, One A Day, and Sub-lingual Vitamin B.

What medications have worked well? Whether it completely put your DP/DR in remission or at least gave you some success and relaxation from the symptoms?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

I have also tried Zoloft, Effexor and Lexapro. All increase anxiety. Also, increasing serotonin 'zones' a person out by design.

*What medications have worked well? Whether it completely put your DP/DR in remission or at least gave you some success and relaxation from the symptoms?*

Sinemet, Wellbutrin and Gabapentin. These gave quick results and even when reducing or discontinuing there has been 'permanent' improvement with DR.

When did your DP/DR start? Do you know the source of it?

It would be helpful if you describe your visual symptoms.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Visual Dude said:


> I have also tried Zoloft, Effexor and Lexapro. All increase anxiety. Also, increasing serotonin 'zones' a person out by design.
> 
> *What medications have worked well? Whether it completely put your DP/DR in remission or at least gave you some success and relaxation from the symptoms?*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. My on-set I'm thinking a build up of stress over time with my mother becoming extremely ill. I have always been prone to anxiety from early childhood, but never had issues with DP/DR except when I had a panic attack from smoking marijuana back in 2001 which subsided within a days time. My Derealization has been chronic for the past 2 years, I suppose obsession over the way I feel has added fuel to the fire and has sparked my anxiety into a vicious cycle of dissociation. The visual disturbances exacerbates in fluorescent lighting... I guess if I really think about it, it would be a "zoned-out" feeling that I feel like I'm just staring into space. Kind of like when you get caught up in a good movie and your eyes are glued to the TV.

I'm going to make an appointment to see a Neurologist just to rule out any type of epilepsy with an EEG that has already been written by my GP.

You mentioned you're on Sinemet, is that for the dopamine effect?

I was thinking about Luvox, Anafranil or maybe Paxil? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Personaly I would stay clear of any ssri's for this, there has not been any proven receptor of seritonin to help in this contdition but there has been one's proven to worsen it! SSRIs raise seritonin on all receptor types this includes the bad one's 5ht2c and 5ht2a.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

scienceguy said:


> Personaly I would stay clear of any ssri's for this, there has not been any proven receptor of seritonin to help in this contdition but there has been one's proven to worsen it! SSRIs raise seritonin on all receptor types this includes the bad one's 5ht2c and 5ht2a.


That's a valid point. The other issue lies with when you're increasing certain neurotransmitters in the brain, you can also decrease others too. Anafranil might be a better choice for me. It's old, but it works on Serotonin, Dopamine, and Norepinephrine.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Celexa 40mg, Lamictal 200mg, and Klonopin 1mg.

I took Adderall for a while which helped tremendously. But I didn't want to have to keep upping my dosage.
Another med that helped me was Ambien for sleep. But it's not as effective after taking it over a year.
Another drug that helped a little was seligine (sp?) but gave me the jitters, like drinking
a bunch of coffee.
I think a-typical antipsychotics might be helpful for someone with extreme anxiety. But it's hard to find one
that doesn't make me feel too sedated, any suggestions?

I've tried many other meds, but I can't think of them right now.

-btw, I completely disagree that ssri's cannot help certain people.. It's helped me.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

nabber said:


> Celexa 40mg, Lamictal 200mg, and Klonopin 1mg.
> 
> I took Adderall for a while which helped tremendously. But I didn't want to have to keep upping my dosage.
> Another med that helped me was Ambien for sleep. But it's not as effective after taking it over a year.
> ...


SSRIs can help to a certain point, especially if your DP/DR is caused by an underlying anxiety issue. I'm surprised people haven't been trying Luvox CR. That's one of the best SSRIs known for OCD and a lot of people have obsessions as a secondary disorder in this forum.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

nabber said:


> Celexa 40mg, Lamictal 200mg, and Klonopin 1mg.
> 
> I took Adderall for a while which helped tremendously. But I didn't want to have to keep upping my dosage.
> Another med that helped me was Ambien for sleep. But it's not as effective after taking it over a year.
> ...


*I completely disagree that ssri's cannot help certain people*

Thank you for mentioning this - especially as I tend to speak negative about them. If I take anything that increases serotonin, I'll tolerate it if I boost dopamine to help compensate - that's just my physiology. It doesn't fix all the side effects but the worst, anxiety, is resolved and I do feel a little calming from the serotonin. If I get into a bout of insomnia, I'll take amitriptyline before bedtime and get benefit.

While I'm a 'dopamine man', I suspect that most people would need additional neurotransmitter regulation - especially with drug induced DP/DR.

I've used Selegiline and like it very much - it is the only thing that really helps RLS. But overall Wellbutrin is a more effective option and doesn't have the restrictions/interactions that Selegiline has.

Haven't tried Adderall but notice in your posts some similarities is physiological responses - like Klonopin, like Ultram and opiates, 'feel better when I have a cold' (fever for me), problems with Effexor, sleep problems, use anticonvulsant (Lamictal vs Gabapentin).

LSD is a complex drug but it mainly affects dopamine. And then norepinephrine and epinephrine. It is even being tested for use for people with Parkinson's. (Of course recreational doses that are high enough to alter perception cause injury) So I wonder if you'd benefit by adding Wellbutrin (dopamine+, norepinephrine+)? Did you ever try your script for Mirapex?


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Visual Dude said:


> *I completely disagree that ssri's cannot help certain people*
> 
> Thank you for mentioning this - especially as I tend to speak negative about them. If I take anything that increases serotonin, I'll tolerate it if I boost dopamine to help compensate - that's just my physiology. It doesn't fix all the side effects but the worst, anxiety, is resolved and I do feel a little calming from the serotonin. If I get into a bout of insomnia, I'll take amitriptyline before bedtime and get benefit.
> 
> ...


I agree dopamine agonists are awesome. Adderall was great, I might get back on it one of these days. Adderall got me out of bed in the morning and I could focus at work all day. Then I started taking the extended release version and it wasn't as potent, so I just stopped taking it.

I never did get the mirapex filled.. I think because at the time I was already taking adderall, and I must have thought why double up the dose of dopamine, which I guess contradicts why I stopped taking adderall.. Honestly I try something , forget about it , then move on to something else.. I think right around when I started using adderall I had a pretty heavy opiate addiction, and I wanted suboxone, because I knew it was legal and thought I could get high (relief) from it.. mistake.. I don't get anything from suboxone.. now I'm kinda just stuck on it, and if I quit i'll have bad withdrawals.. I should stop taking the suboxone, but I know I'll just go right back to opiates... And when I did start suboxone, my doctor told me I had to be off ambien and adderall.. I know, I dont think long term about things, and always end up in a rut..

Adding wellbutrin like you said may be a good idea, I think I'll give it a shot... It was the first anti-depressant I took about ten years ago and it made me really anxious, but that was before klonopin/lamictal.. so this time around it might work better..

I have pretty severe insomnia, so I find myself taking nyquil and benadryl to fall asleep. I dont know what else to do..My wife swears by Valerian Root , but I never give it a try.. She also takes melatonin

Sorry if my response doesn't make much sense...


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*Adding wellbutrin like you said may be a good idea, I think I'll give it a shot... It was the first anti-depressant I took about ten years ago and it made me really anxious, but that was before klonopin/lamictal.. so this time around it might work better..*

Both dopamine and (even more so) norepinephrine are 'energizing' and can increase anxiety. So your experience is common. So the Klonopin/Lamictal should make Wellbutrin more 'palatable'

*I have pretty severe insomnia, so I find myself taking nyquil and benadryl to fall asleep. I dont know what else to do..My wife swears by Valerian Root , but I never give it a try.. She also takes melatonin*

Curiously, after my brain injury benadryl tends to bother me. Also odd is that when I started Sinemet (dopamine), anxiety and sleep improved a lot.

Have you tried the Valerian root or melatonin? (They are mild)

*Sorry if my response doesn't make much sense...*

Seems clear to me.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Visual Dude said:


> *Adding wellbutrin like you said may be a good idea, I think I'll give it a shot... It was the first anti-depressant I took about ten years ago and it made me really anxious, but that was before klonopin/lamictal.. so this time around it might work better..*
> 
> Both dopamine and (even more so) norepinephrine are 'energizing' and can increase anxiety. So your experience is common. So the Klonopin/Lamictal should make Wellbutrin more 'palatable'
> 
> ...


I think the TCA style anti-depressants are pretty interesting being they work on 3 neurotransmitters at the same time (Serotonin, Dopamine and Norepinephrine) . The issue is, of course the increased side-effects compared to more recent medications on the market, but I may try giving Anafranil a shot, it couldn't hurt anything except for 2 more months of debilitating Depersonalization <sigh>.

Visual, you're right. SSRIs do give off a calm feeling when taking them, but it has been proven they do decrease dopamine levels which is a no-no for DP/DR sufferers. I wouldn't be surprised if that's the reason why it gives off that feeling of "not giving a f*ck". Wellbutrin intensified my anxiety and I couldn't even handle 75mg without having major bouts of "heightened awareness", but I was also vulnerable.

We'll see what the doc says Monday.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

staples said:


> I think the TCA style anti-depressants are pretty interesting being they work on 3 neurotransmitters at the same time (Serotonin, Dopamine and Norepinephrine) . The issue is, of course the increased side-effects compared to more recent medications on the market, but I may try giving Anafranil a shot, it couldn't hurt anything except for 2 more months of debilitating Depersonalization <sigh>.
> 
> Visual, you're right. SSRIs do give off a calm feeling when taking them, but it has been proven they do decrease dopamine levels which is a no-no for DP/DR sufferers. I wouldn't be surprised if that's the reason why it gives off that feeling of "not giving a f*ck". Wellbutrin intensified my anxiety and I couldn't even handle 75mg without having major bouts of "heightened awareness", but I was also vulnerable.
> 
> We'll see what the doc says Monday.


*Wellbutrin intensified my anxiety and I couldn't even handle 75mg without having major bouts of "heightened awareness", but I was also vulnerable.*

Increasing norepinephrine is stimulating. And norepinephrine is made from dopamine. Unfortunately there are very few dopamine-only drugs available.

Curious - what was your *"heightened awareness"* like? This may be an important clue.

Have you tried tricyclics before? They are the most successful antidepressants for people with Parkinson's (low-dopamine). So it will be interesting if Anafranil helps you.

You mention having DR more than DP. And having visual symptoms. What are your DR symptoms? Do you think you know what caused them?

*We'll see what the doc says Monday.*

Wish you success!


----------



## Tenken (Dec 28, 2007)

I have had DP/DR since Dec 2007 induced by marijuana and have tried pretty much every medication available and the cocktail im on now is working very well for me...

200mg Lamictal
50mg Seroquel XR
30mg Adderal XR
Buspar 10mg 2x Day
Klonopin 1mg as needed

Vitamins i take:
B12 Complex Sublingual
Fish Oil: 1000mg Nature Made

I also used to be on Anafranil 100mg daily but stopped it because the side effects were unbearable. Not one antidepressant in that regimen.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Tenken said:


> I have had DP/DR since Dec 2007 induced by marijuana and have tried pretty much every medication available and the cocktail im on now is working very well for me...
> 
> 200mg Lamictal
> 50mg Seroquel XR
> ...


My Psychiatrist took me off Zoloft a couple days back because the side effects of anxiety were becoming annoying/overwhelming. I wasn't getting any relief from this medication, depression or anxiety based. We talked it over and I've always had issues with obsessions even at a younger age with some compulsions. We're trying Luvox CR to see if there's any relief. Problem is, it's an arm and a leg even if you have a prescription plan. It's about $170 for 100mg 30-day supply, my insurance covers about 65%, guess it's better then nothing.

I've tried EVERY medication out there without much relief from any of them. Most have been just a placebo; Celexa, Lexapro, Cymbalta, Effexor XR, Pristiq, Zoloft, Wellbutrin XL. Maybe if I focus on primary OCD based medications I'll find some comfort.

I'll keep everyone updated, so far major anxiety from the tapering of Zoloft from 50mg to 25mg, but we all know that's going to happen with any SSRI


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

IMO anti seizure meds are the most effective for DPD. Klonopin is probably the best, other Benzos work too such as Ativan and Xanax. Theses have shorter half lives though. I have had some success also with Neurontin and Trileptal. Lamicatal I didnt like but it helps for some. SSRIs suck ass as far as I am concerned. Basically any AD makes me worse.

Honestly the thing that worked best for me was being in love with someone. it made everything better. my meds worked better. I felt real and alive. something happens in the brain chemistry when you are in love. it is like a drug. problem is it ended and now I am struggling again. withdrawal from love lol. its no joke.


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm on 1 mg klonopin and 10 mg lexapro, the lexapro maybe helps marginally, it's hard to tell. Klonopin is good, i break it into 4 pieces and space them through the day, less sleepiness that way. 'as needed' doesn't work for me. I agree about love







luckily i have that

Ativan did nothing for me...


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm kinda thinking going on meds. What do you suggest would be the safest and benefical?

Do mind my DP DR is almost gone but now i struggle with other symptoms like pressure in head, heavy eyes feeling fear for no reason and saddnes which affect my thinking when i get them. Also i get some symptoms from food also.

Thanks!!!


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm on abilify. While I feel a little almost nauseous sometimes...it's the best med I've been on in a long time. I'm actually painting and doing art and I'm "happy" kinda.


----------

